# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Zatruty ząb boli przy gryzieniu

## JOla22

Witam
W zeszłym tygodniu byłam u stomatologa i okazało się że jeden ząb będzie leczony kanałowo. Póki co został zatruty, a nastepną wizytę mam za 1,5 tygodnia. Kiedy zeszło już znieczulenie ząb zaczął mnie pobolewać. Teraz też mnie boli zwłaszcza kiedy zagryzam zęby albo jem lewą stroną, tam gdzie jest założona trutka. 
Lekarz stomatolog ostrzegł mnie, że przez kilka dni może mnie boleć, wtedy mogę brać tabletki przeciwbólowe. 
Zwracam sie jednak do Was, czy to normalne, że czuję ból zęba przy gryzieniu? Szczerze mówiąc jedzenie tylko prawą stroną jest dla mnie uciążliwe  :Frown: 
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.,.

----------


## Hanna

Lekarz stomatolog musi to sprawdzić. Prawdopodobnie za słaba trucizna, albo jeden z nerwów nie został zatruty.

----------


## Caroline

To normalne, że boli... Niestety trzeba to jakoś przetrzymać. W tej chwili przechodzę przez to samo. I obiecuję sobie, że będzie to ostatni raz.
W ogóle jestem wściekła na moją stomatolog. Zatruła mi zęba bez mojej zgody- powiadomiła mnie po fakcie. Wolałabym, żeby założyła mi opatrunek, odesłała na rtg zdjęcia i od razu zabrała się za leczenie kanałowe bez trucia zęba. Po prostu mogła mi go porządnie znieczulić i pod takim końskim znieczuleniem przeprowadzić leczenie kanałowe. Jest to o wiele bezpieczniejsza metoda, bo ta trutka jest niestety *rakotwórcza*. A źle założona może doprowadzić do martwicy dziąseł w pobliżu założonej trutki, martwicy kości, a nawet innych powikłań, jeśli przedostanie się do organizmu... A ta kobieta nie zapytała mnie o zdanie, tylko zatruła mi zęba...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko najpierw usta,l żeby informował Cię co robi, bo potem będziesz znów przeżywać rozterki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też borykam się z kanałówką 4 i 5. Mnie strasznie bolało przy nagryzaniu, okazało się że zrobiło się zapalenie. 4 oczyściła z miazgi i zostawiła otwartą a 5 znów została zatruta....masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem pewny, czy wiecie jak wygląda leczenie kanałowe na samym znieczuleniu. Bez zatrucia zęba ból może okazać się nie do zniesienia i po prostu wyskoczycie z fotela. Wiem co mówię, bo miałem takie zapalenie, że podwójne znieczulenie nic mi nie dało przy otwieraniu komory zęba, myślałem, że oszaleję z bólu. A co dopiero mówić o braniu się za kanały...

----------


## ZuzannaW

Hmm generalnie może tak być. Że ząb po prostu boli jeszcze troche przy nagryzaniu. kanałowe leczenie to już poważniejszy zabieg niż samo wyczyszczenie i plombowanie zęba. Ja akurat tak nie miałam. Mi po prostu wyczyszścił ząb, założył taki chwilowy opatrunek czy co to tam było i za 2 tygodnie miałam czyszczenie kanałów i wypełnienie. Potem chodziłam z  tym jakieś 3 tygodnie z takim kolorowym ( różowym wypełnieniem). Na końcu była odbudowa zęba oraz wypełnienie światłoutwardzalne a  zabieg miałam robiony w Centrum Demed na Ursynowie.  Także tak jak wspomniałam właściwie zero komplikacji. Ale tak sobie myślę, ze taki ból może też wynikać z zapalenie tkanek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie miałam  nigdy takiego przypadku ale wiem, że  jak coś mnie boli i mam problem z zębem  to od razu idę do gabinet stomatologiczny Maxdent we Wrocławiu. W tym gabinecie skorzystamy z profesjonalnej pomocy z zakresu  usług stomatologicznych począwszy od profilaktyki, poprzez pedodoncję, aż po stomatologię estetyczną i ortodoncję.

----------

